# Kit name and component list



## DCBluesman (Jan 19, 2005)

Over the past couple of months, several members have asked about the existence of a list that gives pen kit names, comparable kits by other vendors, tube sizes, bushing sizes, drill sizes and the like.  This is a large undertaking to say the least.  We can get this done, but only if we have significant commitment from the membership to provide the details to a central repository.

I do not want to discuss design, software or other issues here.  I'm just looking for simple answer as to whether or not you will make the effort to provide information on kits you make.

FYI, votes are anonymous.

*Please, no responses here.  Votes only.*


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, 25 contributors is a good start.  I need a volunteer to check out what has already been collected on the Yahoo site.  No need in duplicating what's already there.

Next, please list here which kit you want to work on for us.  Again, I'm hoping not to make this any harder than it has to be.

Here's the information we need to collect.  When you have completed a kit, send it to me through the site email.  I'll compile it and have it posted in our reference library.

Here's the data to collect:

 - Kit name
 - Supplier
 - Alternate name(s)
 - Alternate supplier(s)
 - Drill size(s) needed (by supplier, if different)
 - Bushing set needed (by supplier, if different)
 - Bushing inner and outer dimensions (by supplier, if different)
 - Size of blank needed
 - Brass tube(s) inner and outer dimensions (by supplier, if different)
 - Auxiliary components available and supplier (different centerbands, clips, etc.)

Thank you for participating!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2005)

Lou,
 sorry I didn't see this post till this moring.
I can look up what is at the yahoo sight. and get that back to you as son as possible.


----------



## Lou (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks, Daniel.  bassman00 (Paul) has volunteered to do some of the PSI kits and will post which one's he is doing as well.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Jan 28, 2005)

Lou, Lou, and Daniel.  I have started constructing a database on my server for just this very thing.  My goal is to allow querying these kit attributes as well as wood information to retrieve a list of links and thumbnails to IAP pen photos that use that kit and/or wood.


----------



## bassman00 (Jan 28, 2005)

I have the following PSI kits and can supply the info on those if you need it:

Slimline Pen & Pencil
Comfort Pen & Pencil
Slimline Pro Click Pen & Pencil
Power Pen Click
Designer (European) Pen & Pencil
Premium Designer
Elite Classic RB & FP 

After seeing the wonderful pens from CSUSA and Berea that our members have posted, I've branched out (or should I say stepped up?) to some of their kits too.


----------



## Lou (Jan 29, 2005)

Don Ward (its_virgil) just sent me about a bazillion pieces of information on Berea, Craft Supplies USA and Penn State Industries pens (and other small turnings).  Before anyone busts their butts and ends up duplicating this, I will forward the info to Chuck L. since he is able to craft a database of this info.  When we get some results, we will again call for volunteers to fill in the gaps.  If anyone is interested in helping, I haven't heard from anyone who can provide the information on products from Hut Industries, Arizona Silhouette, or any of the smaller suppliers.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 29, 2005)

HUT is easy. If you have the Berea data, you have the HUT. Only the names have changed.


----------



## TheHeretic (Jan 29, 2005)

> HUT is easy. If you have the Berea data, you have the HUT. Only the names have changed.



For that matter most of Arizona Silhouette is covered with Berea and Craft Supplies info.  

I will take on one of the kits that is not represented.  I do enjoy trying new types and would welcome such an opportunity to give one a try as I am sure all of my current styles are more than covered.


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## Rod (Mar 28, 2005)

I have made both Woodcraft kits and PSI kits. Both are good quality,I was thinking of trying Berea kits, they claim to be a higher quality. Any truth to this? They claim you should use their mandrels to obtain better turnings.


----------



## wicook (Mar 29, 2005)

Rod, I've been turning Berea kits for a couple of months now (got them from BB) and I'm using Lee Valley mandrels...they work just fine with the Berea kits.


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 29, 2005)

Rod, the only time you need a Berea mandrel is for the kits that require the B bushings.. those are larger in internal diameter and require the B mandrel... My personal preference for kits is Berea and CSU, in no particular order... both have the best platings and mechanisms around and great customer service... I am not particulary fond of the PSI kits platings or mechanisms and I have found their customer service lacking.
Of course there are also certain kits that can only be obtained from Bill at AZ, and since I buy just about everything from him and he handles both CSU and Berea, it make life easy... expensive, but easy... LOL .. and of course that eye candy that Bill sends with each order is a sweet treat...


----------

